# Notebook-Akku - die ewige Frage: beim Netzbetrieb herausnehmen oder lassen?



## RubenPlinius (19. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

ich hab eine Frage die ich mit einer internet recherche nicht beantworten konnte und daher bitte ich euch um eure erfahrung

wenn ich ein notebook im netzbetrieb betreibe: soll ich den akku rausnehmen (um ihn zu "schonen") oder kann ich ihn ruhig am gerät angesteckt lassen?
denn wenn ich ihn herausnehme hätte ich angst dass dreck in das notebook kommt - und wenn ich den akku dran lasse habe ich immer noch das "gerücht" im hinterkopf, dass das nicht gut für den akku ist...

könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich einen rat geben?

und ich habe noch eine verwandte frage: soll man hie und da den akku auch "verbrauchen", also ohne netzstrom arbeiten (es sei dazu gesagt dass das notebook aus platzgründen als desktopersatz dient)? ist es besser für den akku dass er kontinuierlich am strom hängt, oder besser dass er hie und da auch seine energie abgeben darf?

ich bedanke mich für euren rat!


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2011)

Moderne Notebooks sind in der Regel so designt, dass sie auf Netzteil-Stromversorgung umschalten, wenn eine Verbindung zum Netzteil erkannt wird.


----------



## skyline930 (19. Februar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> und ich habe noch eine verwandte frage: soll man hie und da den akku auch "verbrauchen", also ohne netzstrom arbeiten (es sei dazu gesagt dass das notebook aus platzgründen als desktopersatz dient)? ist es besser für den akku dass er kontinuierlich am strom hängt, oder besser dass er hie und da auch seine energie abgeben darf?



Soweit ich weiß gibt es dieses Problem der Restladung die die Akkukapazität senkt bei neueren Akkus nicht mehr.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2011)

Den Memory-Effekt gibts immer noch. So ganz ausgemerzt ist der nicht. Aber: Notebooks haben wie gesagt heutzutage eine doppelte Stromversorgung. Einerseits Akkubetrieb und wenn eine Verbindung mit dem Stromnetz hergestellt wird, wird der Akku voll geladen und das NB dann per Netzstrom versorgt. Akkus rausnehmen muss eigentlich nicht mehr sein. Bei einigen Notebooks gehts ja schon gar nicht mehr, wie bspw. meinem MacBook.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Februar 2011)

Naja Mac eben^^ Da ist eh manches anders. iPhone ohne Speichererweiterung usw. aber wir kommen vom Thema ab. 

Im Zweifelsfall Akku einfach rausnehmen und gut ist. Macht ja wohl keinen großen Aufwand.


----------



## Kartonics (20. Februar 2011)

Hm mein Vater sagt, dass zumindest bei unserem MacBook, der Akku verbraucht werden soll, damit das Netzteil nicht so in Dauerbetrieb gehalten wird.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2011)

Laut einem Fachmann bei ASUS ist das völlig Wurscht, der Akku nimmt keinerlei Schäden durch den Netzbetrieb - rausnehmen kann man den auch ohne das es ein Problem bereitet, aber Sinn mach das nicht. Diesen Memoryeffekt sollte es eigentlich nicht mehr geben, aber ausschliessen wollte er das auch nicht, sprich, es wird nicht Schaden den Akku auch mal auslaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn man das Notebook am Netz betreibt, Akku laden lassen und fertig. Laden sollte man aber erst, wenn er wirklich leer ist; einfach um den Memoryeffekt zu vermeiden und die Ladezyklen so gering wie möglich zu halten. Rausnehmen im reinen Netzbetrieb muss man den Akku aber nicht (mehr).


----------



## OldboyX (22. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn man das Notebook am Netz betreibt, Akku laden lassen und fertig. Laden sollte man aber erst, wenn er wirklich leer ist; einfach um den Memoryeffekt zu vermeiden und die Ladezyklen so gering wie möglich zu halten. Rausnehmen im reinen Netzbetrieb muss man den Akku aber nicht (mehr).




Um hier auch noch meinen Senf loszuwerden und weil sich diese Aussage teilweise widerspricht:

Für die maximale Lebensdauer deines Akkus solltest du ihn (wenn einfach möglich und er nicht gleichzeitig einen der Standfüße des Notebooks bildet) definitiv herausnehmen wenn du das Notebook auf Dauer im Netzbetrieb laufen hast.

Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach und erklärt sich eigentlich auch aus Kyragans Aussage:

Wenn du den Akku ständig im Notebook hast, lädt das Notebook ihn voll, dann wird auf "Netzbetrieb" umgestellt. Dann über die Nacht / etwas Zeit etc. entlädt der Akku sich ganz von alleine (das lässt sich nicht vermeiden) und fällt auf 98% > das Notebook schaltet auf laden um und lädt ihn wieder auf 100% und wechselt dann in den "Netzbetrieb". Das passiert dann die ganze Zeit und auch wenn der Memoryeffekt heutzutage lange nicht so schlimm ist wie früher, verschwendest du auf jeden Fall Ladezyklen und dein Akku wird nach 2-3 Jahren regelmäßigen Netzbetriebs (auch wenn du den Akkubetrieb nie nutzt) kaputt sein bzw. deutlich kürzer "halten". Unterm Strich bringt es sicher was, ihn rauszunehmen. Wieviel genau und ob das dann lohnt (hat man ein Notebook überhaupt so lange?) musst du selbst entscheiden. Für fast alles gibt es Idealbedingungen unter denen die Dinge am besten funktionieren. Bei einem Akku ist das "Vollladen > komplett entladen > volladen > komplett entladen usw." 

So zumindest die Erfahrung mit allen meinen Notebooks, den Notebooks meiner Bekannten/Familie usw. Nun hat meine Freundin ein AsusG73 und das erste Mal die Möglichkeit den Akku zu entfernen (da er nicht als Standfuß dient) ohne, dass das Teil schief steht oder man irgendwas unterlegen muss. Mal sehen ob das die Lebensdauer des Akkus verlängert... Wobei es für uns im Endeffekt egal ist, da es überall wo es relevant ist Strom gibt (und das Teil eh als DTR dient).


----------



## xdave78 (22. Februar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn du den Akku ständig im Notebook hast, lädt das Notebook ihn voll, dann wird auf "Netzbetrieb" umgestellt. Dann über die Nacht / etwas Zeit etc. entlädt der Akku sich ganz von alleine (das lässt sich nicht vermeiden) und fällt auf 98% > das Notebook schaltet auf laden um und lädt ihn wieder auf 100% und wechselt dann in den "Netzbetrieb".



Wo hast Du die Info denn her? Ich denke nicht, dass es so läuft. Dann würde ja das Laptop ständig zwischen Akku und Netzbetrieb wechseln, was man ja auch merken würde. Mein Lapto läuft seit 2 Jahren fast kontinuierlich am Netz und die Akkulaufzeit hat sich in dieser Zeit so gut wie nicht geändert.


----------



## OldboyX (22. Februar 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die Info denn her? Ich denke nicht, dass es so läuft. Dann würde ja das Laptop ständig zwischen Akku und Netzbetrieb wechseln, was man ja auch merken würde. Mein Lapto läuft seit 2 Jahren fast kontinuierlich am Netz und die Akkulaufzeit hat sich in dieser Zeit so gut wie nicht geändert.



Da liegt ein Missverständnis in meiner Formulierung vor. Was ich gemeint habe ist, dass das Notebook "merkt" wenn der Akku voll geladen ist und dann mit dem Ladevorgang aufhört. Fällt aber die Akku-Restenergie auf einen bestimmten Wert, dann registriert das die Elektronik und entsprechend wird er dann wieder aufgeladen - immer und immer wieder.


Im Endeffekt ist das doch sehr logisch:
-Akkus haben eine begrenzte Anzahl von möglichen Ladezyklen.
-Akkus entladen sich mit der Zeit von selbst.
-Lässt du den Akku im Notebook, wird er ständig wieder "nachgeladen" und das ist einfach schlecht(er) für den Akku, als wenn du ihn rausnimmst und lagerst (wodurch er nunmal eben bswp. in 6 Monaten nur maximal einen Ladezyklus aufbraucht).


Optimale Akkulagerung:

Akku auf ~ 75% entladen, herausnehmen und moderat kühl und jedenfalls trocken lagern. Alle Viertel / halbes Jahr nachladen.

Wenn dein Akku noch "gut" ist, hattest du vlt. Glück, benutzt das Notebook generell nicht so oft. Wie lange hält er denn noch? Weißt du überhaupt noch, wie lange er im Auslieferungszustand gehalten hat? 

Zudem ist es eben wie gesagt eine Frage ob es am Ende lohnt wenn man das Notebook nach 3 Jahren sowieso ersetzt.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Februar 2011)

Also... ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, das mein Laptop nachlädt wenn ich ihn am nächsten Morgen anmache. Muss ich doch mal drauf achten - bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dem widersprechen zu können. Das mag anders sein, wenn man es nur einmal die Woche anmacht.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also... ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, das mein Laptop nachlädt wenn ich ihn am nächsten Morgen anmache. Muss ich doch mal drauf achten - bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dem widersprechen zu können. Das mag anders sein, wenn man es nur einmal die Woche anmacht.



Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich so unverständlich ausdrücke, aber was verstehst du unter "nachladen" ?

Betreibst du dein Notebook am Netz die ganze Zeit, ist dein Akku durchgehend bei 100% aufgeladen (achtet man darauf, sieht man sogar, wie das zwischendurch auf 99% oder 98% sinkt - mit entsprechenden tools). Was glaubst du wie das erreicht wird? Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass der, wenn man ihn 1x auf 100% lädt und nicht benutzt, einfach ständig auf 100% bleibt (vor allem wenn er an Kontakten hängt, auch wenn sie nicht benutzt werden)? Wake up....


----------



## Naulabates (23. Februar 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die Info denn her? Ich denke nicht, dass es so läuft. Dann würde ja das Laptop ständig zwischen Akku und Netzbetrieb wechseln, was man ja auch merken würde. Mein Lapto läuft seit 2 Jahren fast kontinuierlich am Netz und die Akkulaufzeit hat sich in dieser Zeit so gut wie nicht geändert.



Also bei meinem Firmenlaptop (HP) war es auch so, dass der Akku nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren kaputt war, da ich den Laptop in der Firma immer in der Docking Station hatte -> der Akku wurde ständig be/entladen und hatte zum Schluss nur mehr eine Haltbarkeit von ca 15 min ohne Netz.


----------

